# What do you think about this red tegu



## skylarlaham (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys, how do you think this puppy looks? I think im gonna get him


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 19, 2010)

Another pic.


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 19, 2010)

well if hes in good health and has a good temperment and is at a good price do it


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 19, 2010)

He's certainly a good looking gu.


...Jefroka


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 19, 2010)

Never mind, im not gonna get him. Hes one of Bobby's reds, and I was gonna get him for my girl. But she got spooked while free roaming and excaped my house and is lost some where outside


----------



## F69erFred (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^^ lol


----------



## kaa (Mar 20, 2010)

F69erFred said:


> ^^^^ lol




I don't think it was meant to be a joke.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 20, 2010)

F69erFred said:


> ^^^^ lol


I dont understand whats funny about this? Or are you just a stupid fucking retard?


----------



## TeguKid80 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah don't worry bout it skylar this is the same guy who wanted to keep a retic in a 30 gallon tank for a year or two. For future reference, hopefully you will find your gu and if not you may get another, I wouldn't take him or her outside til he or she is quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 21, 2010)

congarts on getting him/her and again form all of us im sure dont give up im sure she will turn up who knows she maybe burrowed in ur own back yard


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 22, 2010)

Did you actually see it go outside?


----------



## jjollie (Apr 18, 2010)

good looking red..


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Apr 18, 2010)

TeguKid80 said:


> Yeah don't worry bout it skylar this is the same guy who wanted to keep a retic in a 30 gallon tank for a year or two.



And I am keeping Blender in a critter keeper. lol


----------

